# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items >  'Extinct' frog species found again after 30 years

## Amphibians

This interest anybody? I dont know very much about this species, seems pretty amazing. Doesnt ebony keep something similar to these frogs? 


http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100304/...are_frog_found

----------


## Ebony

Very interesting, It looks like another cousin of the Green and Golden bell and the Southern bell. Its has the colouring and shape similar to Green & Golden bells and the stripe down the centre like the Southerns. That's very good news that Australia has them again. Thanks for sharing Amphibians.

----------


## Kurt

Gives hope that _Incilius_ (_Bufo_) _periglenes_ may still yet live.

----------


## findiviglio

Hi all,

I believe the 're-discovered" frog is _Litoria castanea_. In the early 90's I bred the Green and Gold Bell Frog, _L. auria,_ at the Bronx Zoo. The tadpoles were ravenous, consumed everything from algae tabs to dead minnows. There was a very high incidence of deformed metamorphs; experimented with UVB, dietary changes to no avail...I've not followed up on the species lately, will look into it.

Best, Frank http://blogs.thatpetplace.com/thatre...bian-articles/

----------


## Johnny O. Farnen

Various versions of this article popped up in my RSS feeds over the last few days. I was delighted to see a missing species managed to hold out on its own in the wild. What worries me about the entire situation is one of the researchers brought up the possibility to an immunity to bD. Now that humans know they are there, I fear they may get exposed to this fungus by the very folks trying to save them. I hope that captive breeding efforts are successful.

----------


## willtilian

amphibians do you do reptile channel.com furum im zoofew

----------

